
Show HN: Hotpot – A framework for building the home of your microservices - yizhang7210
https://github.com/yizhang7210/hotpot
======
yizhang7210
As the wave of microservices architecture hit, the hypothesis is that
companies with a reasonably large size of microservices would want a dashboard
or a home page to see these services, their metadata and their status in a
single place. They may further want to see where the services stand in terms
of some rules/metrics.

Hotpot is a Spring Boot framework that allows companies to build these
functionalities more easily, by simply integrating with their own datasources.

A demo app for using the framework is at:
[https://demo.hotpotland.com](https://demo.hotpotland.com)

